# my ninja



## klva80 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi guys me again 

so far cuted out the hd cage, next in mind cutting a hole for the 120mm floor fan her a are some pics any suggestions are welcome


----------



## mon74 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Suggestions...*

Hi Bro!

Suggestion 1.- clean up that room.
Suggestion 2.- Buy new case.


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 4, 2008)

mon74 said:


> Hi Bro!
> 
> Suggestion 1.- clean up that room.
> Suggestion 2.- Buy new case.



So constructive :shadedshu, back on topic as long as work is going as planned then all is good , what look you going for ? and are the boxes in the back ground new hardware ? if so what u got 

Cheers
Gam


----------



## mon74 (Apr 4, 2008)

Klva80 is my little brother, I'm just messing with him... 



Gam'ster said:


> So constructive :shadedshu, back on topic as long as work is going as planned then all is good , what look you going for ? and are the boxes in the back ground new hardware ? if so what u got
> 
> Cheers
> Gam


----------



## klva80 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok so far started cutting a blow hole for the vid card


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

You should use a hole saw for your fans.  It's faster and very clean looking.

*Be sure to lay down some masking tape first too!


----------



## klva80 (Apr 5, 2008)

ya i know but i dont have one at the moment its 10 pm so i'll wait the morning to go get one


----------



## klva80 (Apr 5, 2008)

naa thats my bro current hardware mine is under specs



Gam'ster said:


> So constructive :shadedshu, back on topic as long as work is going as planned then all is good , what look you going for ? and are the boxes in the back ground new hardware ? if so what u got
> 
> Cheers
> Gam


----------



## klva80 (Apr 5, 2008)

ok so far


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

It aint pretty but gets the job done. That must have taken a lot of holes.
( I remember before I had the hole saws and fancy tools doing the same thing, good job)

I tried a can opener once, didnt work so well, lol


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 6, 2008)

what did you do that with??? sand the crap out of it it will look alot better.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

dude did you use a plasma cutter on that or what?
jk bro!


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

*sanded*

ok went to my local shop and got some grinding bits


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

Better. What other mods are you planning?


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

cutting the front grill to let the low rpm case fan breath better (already cutted) repaint the hole interior (this time i'm going to apply 2 layers of primer) and still thinking 

front grill cut images coming


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

*front grill cutted*


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 6, 2008)

what size fan are you using on that??


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

*fans*

all fans in my case are 120mm except for the side panel its a 80mm


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

hey klva where are you located?


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

i'm from ensenada, baja california. thats Mexico


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

I lived in MICHOACAN for a couple years..the reason I ask is I am getting a new set of cutters





I will send you my older pair if its ok.
(PM me ur address(direction))


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

that would be awesome, so did you learn Spanish ?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

I can speak pretty good, not so much writing.
(Im fluent in all the Bad words)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I can speak pretty good, not so much writing.
> (Im fluent in all the Bad words)



lol mk! Dad went to Brezil for work and learned a few words him self... lol.... Klva, its looking to be a good mod! glad this gives me the Subscribe to the tread! Best of luck on it all!


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL always the bad words i have a friend from Hawaii and thats the first thing he learned


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

ok guys al start priming the chasis i'll post some pcis  later,time to get to work


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

looking forward to your progress.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

**subscribed**

I am so waiting to see the finished product. If you need any ideas just ask.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

ok so far the color of the primer is dark gray o what i call rat grey


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

You took my bench from my house! how could you! lol... That looks pretty nice. Clean and bet its waiting on the next step!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

do you have some very fine sandpaper? (like 320 to 1000grit?) if so, once the primer is really dry you can lightly sand it.
That way when you put the top coat on it will look smoother.

(if you get a chance to watch expert car painters they put several coats of primer sanding between each one to make the surface smooth)


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> do you have some very fine sandpaper? (like 320 to 1000grit?) if so, once the primer is really dry you can lightly sand it.
> That way when you put the top coat on it will look smoother.
> 
> (if you get a chance to watch expert car painters they put several coats of primer sanding between each one to make the surface smooth)



very true i spend a couple days sanding and priming the fender on my old jeep!
the end result looked amazing though!

what color are you going with for the finish ?


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

thx mk for the tip, i was thinking on painting it dark blue or metallic dark blue since my leds and cfl are blue, but any suggestions are welcome


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

klva80 said:


> thx mk for the tip, i was thinking on painting it dark blue or metallic dark blue since my leds and cfl are blue, but any suggestions are welcome



dark metalic blue would look really nice!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL, it seems like we are all always painting the cases black. It would be nice to see a metalic blue one for a change.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, it seems like we are all always painting the cases black. It would be nice to see a metalic blue one for a change.



i thought about doing a pearl white case once ... but it would prob show dust and stuff allot


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, it seems like we are all always painting the cases black. It would be nice to see a metalic blue one for a change.



Check out rockstar's case in the logs MK! So far I love it!


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

how about some yellow  that would be unique i think


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

Yellow? Hmmm ... I do have an idea for you but unsure of how elaborate you would like to get. Gradient 2 tone yellow and black.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

klva80 said:


> how about some yellow  that would be unique i think



gradient would look good but how bout blue with yellow accents?


----------



## klva80 (Apr 6, 2008)

how coul i make a gradient to make some test on my dummy case  and see how it would end


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

Here lemme give you an example ...




Mind you this is just a quick sketch up with MS paint.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 7, 2008)

i was thinking of painting the floor fan in some yellow caterpillar or orange tomcat, what do you think guys with the interior being dark metallic blue?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

Normally if you said Blue with orange I would say "are you crazy?"

But I saw a comp that was orange with blue inside and it REALLY looked beautiful in person





(his name is dexaroni at PDXLAN, and in person I just freaked out when I saw it)



klva80 said:


> i was thinking of painting the floor fan in some yellow caterpillar or orange tomcat, what do you think guys with the interior being dark metallic blue?



Colors are a very personal thing, its important YOU like it because you are the one that needs to look at. I am very conservative in my colors, but you will never know what you like till you try it.
(besides that is why they invented paint remover, for those mistakes, lol)


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

klva80 said:


> i was thinking of painting the floor fan in some yellow caterpillar or orange tomcat, what do you think guys with the interior being dark metallic blue?



that would look good!
so i imagine anyway


----------



## klva80 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok guys I'm thinking of the front eyes of my side panels (the blue things that in my case are black) and put some mesh instead matching the inner color but since a don't have moder mesh, i was thinking about some mosquito mesh but any suggestions are welcome


----------



## klva80 (Apr 7, 2008)

ok so far still sanding and priming i think at this pace i'll be painting it tomorrow morning


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

klva80 said:


> Ok guys I'm thinking of the front eyes of my side panels (the blue things that in my case are black) and put some mesh instead matching the inner color but since a don't have moder mesh, i was thinking about some mosquito mesh but any suggestions are welcome



When you dont have access to modders mesh screen or netting works too. Use what you have.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 8, 2008)

should i sand the different layers of paint to ?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

klva80 said:


> should i sand the different layers of paint to ?



If the paint you are using is Enamel, NO.

if its Lacquer you can if its rough. Lacquer paint dries VERY fast (in 10 to 15 min) Enamel paint can take weeks to dry (outside is dry but the inside is soft)


----------



## klva80 (Apr 8, 2008)

ok so far i think its ready to take the paint


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice Job so far.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 8, 2008)

time to sleep, sun is awaiting me  ill consult with the pillow more mods


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

lol


----------



## klva80 (Apr 8, 2008)

the color


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

I do like the color that you have it as! Pretty nice so far man!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

that is a nice blue. Does the place where you bought the blue have Clear paint too?


----------



## klva80 (Apr 8, 2008)

don't know have to check, in case a find clear, how should i proceed


----------



## klva80 (Apr 9, 2008)

ok some fans 











those fans are going to be painted still thinking the colors


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2008)

No offense, turn the fan around on the bottom or you will have cool air blowing out. Also, orange for the fans.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 10, 2008)

fixed, yhea iw as thinking on orange too but how about deep blue the frame and orange the blades


----------



## klva80 (Apr 10, 2008)

ok i removed the floppy cage and cut out a port for a 80 mm fan


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

interesting, looking forward to seeing whats next.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 10, 2008)

next it making the cable management and make a front mesh cover of the floppy bays


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2008)

You should remove the rear honey-comb grill for better exhausting.

^^


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 10, 2008)

looks great so far! cant wait to see end product!
oh and yea i agree with InnocentCriminal...that would help exhaust flow


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

Like InnocentCriminal said if you cut out the center of the section you can improve the fans performance by 50% and more.

Same with the front fan, notice how there is a bit of metal blocking the air thats trying to get into it.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 11, 2008)

the cables  lots of them 
















tooo dam long the cables


----------



## commandercup (Apr 12, 2008)

nice sata cable hehe

but dude, paint your fans? maybe paint the blades blue and leave the frame black or the otherway around


----------



## klva80 (Apr 12, 2008)

still modding this ain't finish yet


----------



## klva80 (Apr 14, 2008)

modding cant be complete with a ghetto mod 
 this mod i for the passive zalman chipset cooler 






still planing on more mods just need a brake from heat and school


----------



## klva80 (Apr 15, 2008)

well moded the side covers 

before 








after







edit:

still working on the front panel and wm


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Silverel (Apr 17, 2008)

Use the same stuff for the front "eye holes", looks sweet.

-subscribed- 

lol, always late to the party I am.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 19, 2008)

*advancements*

got school day of today I'd make some advancements


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks good man!


----------



## klva80 (Apr 20, 2008)

after some polishing  posto some more pics later night


----------



## MKmods (Apr 21, 2008)

I really love seeing how you do so much with so little. Very Nice job.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 23, 2008)

almost done still looking on the wm and some lighting and of course some fan coloring, still undecided on wish ones, any ideas are welcome


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2008)

VERY nicely done!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 23, 2008)

looks sweet!
Nice work!


----------



## alberto_fanel (Apr 25, 2008)

you should finish the damn thing right away you have like 3 weeks whit the same crap of cables and all unmounted don't forget we have the lan party tomorrow and you need to hurry you lazy ass oh i forgot my bb rifle dont let that grandpa brother of yours lend a hand on it


----------



## klva80 (Apr 25, 2008)

alberto_fanel said:


> you should finish the damn thing right away you have like 3 weeks whit the same crap of cables and all unmounted don't forget we have the lan party tomorrow and you need to hurry you lazy ass oh i forgot my bb rifle dont let that grandpa brother of yours lend a hand on it



ya ya my sunflowers are still dryen i mean my fans, they look like sunflowers  post some pics tomorrow


----------



## mon74 (Apr 25, 2008)

*off topic*



alberto_fanel said:


> you should finish the damn thing right away you have like 3 weeks whit the same crap of cables and all unmounted don't forget we have the lan party tomorrow and you need to hurry you lazy ass oh i forgot my bb rifle dont let that grandpa brother of yours lend a hand on it



Don't worry, i will never touch anything yours, especially since you pinched your finger with a used & blodied needle... when are the clinical results coming???


----------



## alberto_fanel (Apr 26, 2008)

i have them and the asshole didnt have nothing


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of the case finished? With Fan colour etc
Looks like you did a hell of a good job well done


----------

